# Goal: Getting a job



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Simple, eh. Don't matter where or what I'm doing, as long as I'm getting paid it's fine with me. 

So far have applied to:

1- Korrigan (Moving company)
2- McDonalds
3- Burger King
4- The Dollar Tree (6-23-2011)
5- Kroger (Only online though. 6-24-2011)
6- Target (6-24-2011. Online)

Will be adding to this list hopefully very often. *CROSSES FINGERS*

Edit- Hired. 6/29/2011. KROGER MEAT DEPARTMENT BABAY.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not a bad goal if I may say so. Best of luck to you.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

im also trying to get a job. i applied to target today. SA is holding me back though. i dont know how im going to work with my anxiety levels..


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had a few jobs before and, although I was really anxious at first, I quickly got use to the people there. I think a lot of it is luck; it really depends on if the people you are working with are cool or if they are a bunch of a pricks. 

I use to work at Seward Sav Mor and KMart, so this'll be my 3rd job. I've been employeed pretty much non-stop from 16 till 21, so not having a job the past like 9 months is KILLING ME and I'm out of my savings...

I desperatly need one D:

And thank you for teh support 8)


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Applied at The Dollar Tree today. 

Tommorow I'm going to call Corrigan at noon to check in on app + hopefully apply at Krogers / Meijers + a few other places. (Don't have school.)


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Applied at Target + 2 more Burger Kings online.


----------



## Sophomore (Sep 19, 2010)

Good for you dude! I really need to "resume" my job this summer and contact my boss.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## ShyGuy11 (Dec 30, 2010)

if you're really desperate.. try call centre , surveys , they will hire you in a heartbeat..


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

You will definitely get it. I know that because you don't stop trying and get down about it. It's a good thing you worked a lot before. I know places like that hire flexible schedule+weekends, and in-person, I guess, from experience. Good luck!


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

ShyGuy11 said:


> if you're really desperate.. try call centre , surveys , they will hire you in a heartbeat..


Really now? Is their a website or something?

I'd be good at that. People could curse me out all day, don't give a damn.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

GOT MY FIRST INTERVIEW! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!

Kroger meat department tomorrow at 2pm. I'M NAIL IT I'M SURE 8) 8) 8)!

God I wish I had some drugs though; I always get REALLY nervous. I got a lot of suboxone but still like 2 packs and I'd be perfect. Oh well I'll be fine I'll be fine!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Good Luck. You'll do great!!

I wish I had the balls to go out and job hunt myself.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you very much 8)! I'm always pretty nervous and akward when it comes to getting / returning app's to, so I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that it was online + my work experience, lol. 

Still just a xanax or pack or two would really help tomorrow; I guess I'm going to have to have to settle for saving up all my sub. doses and taking them at once. Lame -_-


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

OpiodArmor said:


> Really now? Is their a website or something?
> 
> I'd be good at that. People could curse me out all day, don't give a damn.


I'm also applying to call centers. I wouldn't care if I got yelled at over the phone all day the benefits are amazing LOL.

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah getting nervous now. Didn't manage to get any drugs; only going to have 14mg's of suboxone for the interview. 

Gotta try to get some sleep. I think the best thing right now would be to not think of it. K time to shave.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank ya thank ya, I'm offically freaking myself out now, lol. 90 minutes left.

About to have a panic attack, haha. God I need a xanax! Man this is such b/s, if the girl would not be such a bloody flake I would have some drugs. Now I can just sit here with my stomach turning. 

Okay okay okayyyyyy. It goin 2 be coooooooollllllllll........


----------



## chocobo1988 (Jun 29, 2011)

So how'd it go? Great I hope? Congratulations by the way, persistence really pays off. 

Even if you bombed the interview you can always pick yourself up and learn from your mistakes. I did.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Got the job. 

**** YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. IM GOOD IM GOOD! 8) 8) 8)

lol 

It's funny because they drug tested me THERE, so I wouldn't have gotten it if I got a hold of the girl! Talk about lucky, lol.


----------



## chocobo1988 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Hope you like your job!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. Ye I look foward to it. I don't know if I'ma like it as much as my old job but at the same time I'm getting paid, ya know. 

Going to be in a little, cold freezer like 60% of the time, lol. Oh well it will have benefits, I'm sure. 8)


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm working with a vocational counselor right now to try and find a job. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it works out.


----------

